# WeThePeople Addict



## Flachschwimmer (30. Juni 2005)

Hi, meine Frage kommt etwas kurzfristig... Ich will mir das WeThePeople Addict kaufen, bin neu im Sport (fahre aber schon länger Mtb street) und es hat eigentlich auch alles was oben in der FAQ für Anfängerbikes steht, nur es kostet nur 400 euro. Oben steht aber was von ... Einstiegspreis 550euro! Häh?! Wie nun?   


Mfg der Flachschwimmer


----------



## Flatpro (30. Juni 2005)

da sbike hat das beste preis leistungsverhältnis seit langem, viele räder die 600 euro kosten sin schlechter... naja, da hätten wir aber das wtp 4 season am
das würd 600 kosten und rischtisch gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (30. Juni 2005)

wird aber bald viel teurer das addict...


----------



## RISE (30. Juni 2005)

WTP Addict - 399 (hab es weder teurer noch billiger gesehen...)
Eastern Jane/Ace of Spades - 489 
WTP 4 Seasons AM - 600irgendwas 

Sind so die besten im Preisbereich bis 600 (und n paar Münzen mehr für die vier Jahreszeiten). Ich würde allerdings nach nem gebrauchten Schnäpperchen gucken, kann zwar ne längere Angelegenheit werden, aber es lohnt sich. Hab selber ne ganze Zeit lang gesucht und gewartet, aber es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
Am besten öfter mal in einem BMX Forum vorbeigucken, da gibt es auch öfter Komplettbikes.


----------



## jimbim (30. Juni 2005)

Ich habe das ADDICT und finde es sau gei!
Würde aber auch gleich ein Odyssey Linear Slick Kabel                   

http://gsbmx.de/ 





mitbestelen, da das standart Kabel vom Addict zu kurz und nich so gut bremst!
Natürlich darf ein Helm auch nicht fehlen!  
der TSG Helm Asgard ist super, wie ich finde!
(auch bei gsbmx.de)




Naja gut das wars , hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!
ride on!


----------



## Hund (30. Juni 2005)

er wolte nur wissen wie teuer es ist, oder hab ich das was valsch verstanden???

na egal es kostet 399 und ich ich fahre es auch und bremse braucht man eh nicht also daher!!!!!

mfg
hund


----------



## FreerideriV (1. Juli 2005)

servus,
du hast glück....  
ich verkaufe gerade meines.

2-Hip Bikes Root Down. Relativ jung die marke aber super geil. meld dich.


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juli 2005)

FreerideriV schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> du hast glück....
> ich verkaufe gerade meines.
> 
> 2-Hip Bikes Root Down. Relativ jung die marke aber super geil. meld dich.


uhuh, sorry, aber bloß nich laufen, 2hip is schröbel


----------



## FreerideriV (2. Juli 2005)

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike. leicht, stabil und alles noch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Juli 2005)

daugt dennoch net  is sowas wie 2danger etc *G*


----------



## Hertener (2. Juli 2005)

> FRONT HUB 48H-3/8 AXLE


Toll, Zoll.   
Und sowas gibt es?  Oder meinen die 10 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2005)

Ist eben 2 Hip 4 you.

Der "Death" Rahmen ist ganz ok, alles andere gefällt mir auch nicht so, dafür ist das Team ganz ok.


----------



## Flachschwimmer (9. Juli 2005)

Yo, 
ich danke euch. Hab es mir letzte Woche geholt und ihr habt recht. Es is echt geil. Fahr zwar noch nicht lange BMX und daher auch keine riesen Erfahrung, aber das is echt angenehmer als die anderen mit denen ich schon gefahren bin (immer mal von paar Freunden ausgeliehen). Hab jetzt erstmal angefangen die Standards die ich mit´n Mtb hatte aufs BMX zu übertragen und des funzt bestens.    

Gut, ich bedanke mich noch mals bei euch   

Mfg der Flachschwimmer


----------



## Salieri (11. Juli 2005)

Das ADDICT is auf jeden Fall richtig genial. Solide, fühl ich mich auf jeden Fall sicherer bei als auf son paar Bikes, von meinen Freunden. 
Ich hab von WTP sogar noch ne kostenlose VR Bremse gesponsort bekommen.  
Also, als Anfänger, wie ich einer bin, kann man da gar nichts falsch machen.


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von WTP sogar noch ne kostenlose VR Bremse gesponsort bekommen.


Hey, ich auch  
Aba gleich wieder abgebaut!


----------



## marlo P2 (14. Juli 2005)

Kann das, dass die Felgen nicht viel taugen? Bei mir sind schon son paar Dellen drin oda ist das normal  ?

sonst find ich das Addict auch Top!


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

@ marlo

Was machst Du denn damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Ein paar Dellen drin!?

Öhm, also ich hab vorne manchmal auch das gefühl, das da ne Delle drin is. Aber ich hab alles nachgeguckt und es stellte sich als Einbildung heraus...


----------



## jimbim (14. Juli 2005)

Bei meinm addict knackt die kurbel imma so komish (beim treten)
weiß einer woran det liegen kann=?
vt is ja das kugelager kaputt!?!


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

Was knackt? Das Lager oder die Kurbel?


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2005)

zieh mal die schrauben fest. Und überleg dir vorher in welcher Reihenfolge


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Bei mir knackt da auch immer was. meistens wenn ich zum treten aufstehe.
Ob Lager oder Kurbel kann ich nit sagen...



> zieh mal die schrauben fest. Und überleg dir vorher in welcher Reihenfolge


 
Warum überlegen in welcher Reihenfolge? Also, beim Vorbau hab ich gesagt bekommen, das man immer über Kreuz festziehen muss. Hab ich immer gem8, und hab keine Probleme...


----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir knackt da auch immer was. meistens wenn ich zum treten aufstehe.
> Ob Lager oder Kurbel kann ich nit sagen...
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, bei den Kurbeln am Addict hat man pro seite zwei Schrauben. Einmal die Klemmung des Kurbelarms und einmal die in der Achse steckt. Wenn du die Klemmung zuerst anziehst, kannste mit der anderen nix mehr reißen.


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, bei den Kurbeln am Addict hat man pro seite zwei Schrauben. Einmal die Klemmung des Kurbelarms und einmal die in der Achse steckt. Wenn du die Klemmung zuerst anziehst, kannste mit der anderen nix mehr reißen.


ahhh hilfe


----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh hilfe


trink nich so viel dude


----------



## marlo P2 (16. Juli 2005)

leute das ist nur das Ritzel  ! Hab ich auch aba es stört mich ungemein!  

@Hertener:
na so 360 tailtap und halt all son street Zeug


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> trink nich so viel dude


jaja, tetrapack sangria is ekelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (23. Juli 2005)

Warum habt ihr alle keine vorderadbremsen?


----------



## dexter85 (23. Juli 2005)

@ edit: unnötiges gewicht, und nur mehr,was kaputt gehen kann....

man hat doch füße und gleichgewicht...    

gruß hannes


----------



## Hertener (23. Juli 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: warum habt ihr alle keine vorderadbremsen?



Also, ich habe eine. Ich kenne das auch nicht anders. Als ich in den 80er Jahren BMX fuhr, hatten wir alle eine Vorderbremse. Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich und mit ihnen auch der Fahrstil. Die unterschiedlichen Disziplinen (Flat, Street, Dirt) gab es damals so noch nicht. Wir kannten nur BMX-Racing.  
Aber zurück zu Deiner Frage: Es gibt sogar Fahrer, die haben gar keine Bremse an ihrem Rad!   Nun, IMHO ist das alles eine Frage der Einstellung und des Könnens. Ohne Bremsen ist das Rad etwas schwieriger zu kontrollieren, da Du einen Gleichgewichtsverlust nicht mit der Bremse abfangen kannst. Z.B. erfordert ein Tailwhip ohne Bremse eine bessere Balance, ansonsten rollt das Vorderrad weg. Mit einer Bremse hingegen kann es nicht wegrollen.
Ich würde sagen: Ausprobieren und testen!   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## anulu (6. August 2005)

aha ok jetz weis ich des!
un was is am nova schlechter als am addict? wegen 100 euro preis Unterschied!


----------



## RISE (7. August 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> aha ok jetz weis ich des!
> un was is am nova schlechter als am addict? wegen 100 euro preis utnerscheid!



Der Rahmen vom Nova ist nicht zu 100% aus 4130er Crmo, ein paar Rohre sind aus Hiten, was dazu führt, dass der Rahmen anfälliger aufs verbiegen ist.


----------



## moo (7. August 2005)

Hab ein Addict zu verkaufen, 3 Tage gefahren, technisch 100% o.k. .
Nur an Selbstabholer in Köln, 320 FP 1 linear slik kable verbaut + 1 linear slik kable neu+ovp. Bitte per pn melden.
Gruß, Oli


----------



## anulu (8. August 2005)

naja Köln is mir eh bisselche zu weit weg!
aber warum verkaufst du es denn schon nach 3 tagen?


----------



## moo (9. August 2005)

Beide Knie in schlechtem Zustand.


----------

